# CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL



## cadi_ken (Mar 29, 2008)

I WAS SURFING THE WEB LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR MY LAC AND CAME ACROSS THE MEANEST STEERING WHEEL I'VE EVER SEEN. I SAW IT ON LASERWERKS.COM. I CALL A FEW TIMES WITH NO LUCK OF SPEAKING TO ANYONE. AND THE BAD PART IT YOU CAN'T ORDER ONLINE. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THIS WHEEL?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

that one aint shit i like mine better! :0 :biggrin: 
i will be testing these out this weekend for its durability  
will be on sale in about a week or so- $275+shipping @ $20
i designed these to fit on the grant signature wheel hubs.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: im next


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

me too, oh wait i have mine already :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i believe theres a site, billet customs or billet specialties that has a bunch of steering wheels including the first one, but they are more expensive


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

1st remove the horn button plate. 4 allen screws on the back of the wheel









now the stock air bag is removed









unbolt the center bolt that holds the whell on

















now put the steering wheel puller on the center of the bolt









i cliped the air bag wires off of my column and install the right wheel hub for your car









now install the wheel using 5 bolts. if you get the horn option wheel the hub comes with a new horn wire and spring to conect the billet horn that comes with the wheel


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

thats sick ....


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

X2


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

maybe a show car, but i wouldnt want it in a driver.....dont look comfortable at all


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 4 2008, 04:52 AM~10332327
> *maybe a show car, but i wouldnt want it in a driver.....dont look comfortable at all
> *


well this is our first one to be cut and i will test it. but this is my daily and actually its not bad to handle at all. for as stout as it is it makes it nice to grab.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 10:45 AM~10333348
> *well this is our first one to be cut and i will test it. but this is my daily and actually its not bad to handle at all. for as stout as it is it makes it nice to grab.
> *


thats great info on how to install a steering wheel homie  
my only concern with that wheel would be how hot it would get in the sun, youd probably need a rag to hold the wheel with 
but besides that the wheel looks much better on a caddy than i thought it would


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 4 2008, 09:53 AM~10333961
> *thats great info on how to install a steering wheel homie
> my only concern with that wheel would be how hot it would get in the sun, youd probably need a rag to hold the wheel with
> but besides that the wheel looks much better on a caddy than i thought it would
> *


yea i am gonna keep a small towel im my center console for the hot summer days to cover the wheel while i'm parked and away from the car.  :biggrin: 
oh and thanks for the good word too. i like it better than my og wheel too. :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

I would love to get a lincoln one made, but the only one I've seen is lazerwerks wheel...


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: Hey tatt2danny, check your pm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Apr 8 2008, 03:06 AM~10362180
> *I would love to get a lincoln one made, but the only one I've seen is lazerwerks wheel...
> *


send me a pm with all of the info on your car, tear make model and i will see what i can come up with  :biggrin:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 06:33 AM~10362799
> *send me a pm with all of the info on your car, tear make model and i will see what i can come up with   :biggrin:
> *


I might buy a lincoln one too.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 09:33 AM~10362799
> *send me a pm with all of the info on your car, tear make model and i will see what i can come up with   :biggrin:
> *


Will do! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

RO Steering wheel samples.These are made to fit the Grant hubs.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Chromed RO Steering Wheels


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 11:09 PM~10387722
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 01:40 PM~10382425
> *RO Steering wheel samples.These are made to fit the Grant hubs.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 01:37 AM~10388599
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 12:37 AM~10388599
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


check them out after chrome :biggrin:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin: Looks good, can't wait until I get mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STHPW3305_@Apr 17 2008, 10:00 AM~10438053
> *:biggrin: Looks good, can't wait until I get mine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 it will be nice too :biggrin:


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 12:41 PM~10382431
> *Chromed RO Steering Wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice man


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT. Let's see some more custom steering wheels.


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

what about an 80's caddy emblem


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*
Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108&view=findpost&p=10573975\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10573975</a>*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 7 2008, 11:34 PM~10604367
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!! How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz*


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Sick as Hell!!

IMO I like the one with the wood grain!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 8 2008, 09:43 AM~10822377
> *Sick as Hell!!
> 
> IMO I like the one with the wood grain!
> *



Can Do Homie!!!

Just send me a PM!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jun 22 2008, 12:11 PM~10924468
> *:thumbsup:
> *



What up CHON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCRAPE JULY 2OTH DON'T MISS IT!!!
CCF CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE!!!! :0 :0 

COME BY OUR BOOTH & CHK US OUT!!! :biggrin:  
*


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

ain't it illegal to remove the airbag?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 3 2008, 03:28 PM~11008007
> *ain't it illegal to remove the airbag?
> *


ISN'T IT ILLEGAL TO RIDE ON HYDRAULICS :dunno:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

im pretty sure it isn't aslong as you are not hitting switches while in motion in a speed zone under 35 miles, going no faster than 25 miles and all 4 tires must stay on the ground
atleast in washington


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 12:40 PM~10382425
> *RO Steering wheel samples.These are made to fit the Grant hubs.
> 
> 
> ...


hey bRO how much and did troy approve?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11039681
> *hey bRO how much and did troy approve?
> *


yup troy did aprove and they are?????? :biggrin: 
pm sent :0 sorry fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 12 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*
Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108&view=findpost&p=10573975\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407962</a>*


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

any lincoln steering wheels bro?postem up


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 29 2008, 02:22 AM~11469233
> *any lincoln steering wheels bro?postem up
> *


i hve a design for one but i seen a few of my designs being produced other places. hit us up if you need one done.  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we can get you any custom steering wheels you need pm for prices www.wickedmetalworks.net


----------



## OG4LWILLIS (Mar 30, 2006)

does anyone know if a 2003 town car wheel will fit my 97 they look the same only the 03 is wood and leather ???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG4LWILLIS_@Sep 7 2008, 07:54 PM~11542876
> *does anyone know if a 2003 town car wheel will fit my 97 they look the same only the 03 is wood and leather ???
> *


i do not think so i might be wrong


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

87 ls wheel bruh where it at?


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats up fellas... I was wondering were can i get the installation Kit for a 96 Fleetwood??? Which one is it???? THANKS


----------



## OG4LWILLIS (Mar 30, 2006)

I need a kit to put my wood momo on a 97 town car !!! closest i found was for a contenintal .


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 18 2008, 07:16 PM~11637898
> *Whats up fellas...  I was wondering were can i get the installation Kit for a 96 Fleetwood??? Which one is it????  THANKS
> *


X2 BUT FOR A 93 CAPRICE, THINKING IT SHOULD BE THE SAME


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11466524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11466524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texastrike+Sep 24 2008, 02:05 PM~11686092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys!!

* Chk out our other threads!! *

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates

*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas+Apr 30 2008, 12:36 AM~10538153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























LOWRIDER PLACAS <-----

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

NOT JUSTA LASER CUTTING SHOP!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Chk out our other threads!! </span>*

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates

*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

can you do a nardi style one?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------

